# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  JXD 990 xem film đọc phụ đề gì vậy?

## trinhhiep.camera

mình mới tậu một con jxd 990 bạc khá ok, có thể xem được lời bài hát cho music bằng file .lrc nhưng mình không biết khi xem film thì đọc sub đuôi gì nhỉ?
bạn nào có biết giúp mình với, mình đã thử .lrc không đựoc !!!!

----------


## manhhung2206

1. màn hình tft 4.3inch. qvga: 480*272. 16 triệu màu
2. hỗ trợ video đa định dạng: dat,flv,avi,3gp,mp4,asf,wmv,rm,rmvb,(wmv9),mpg độ phân giải lên đến 1280 * 720, rm: 1280 * 720, 30 hình trên giây
3. đọc tất cả các định dạng âm thanh (hiển thị lời bài hát): mp3,wma,wav,aac, flac,ape, mp3, wma, wav, aac, flac, ape , 7 chế độ chơi nhạc: normal, repeat one, folder, repeat folder, repeat all, random, intro.7 chế độ âm thanh cài đặt trước: normal, rock, jazz, classic,soft, pop, dbb...
4. camera có cảm biến phân giải cao 2mpx, 1600 * 1200 
5. ghi âm kĩ thuật số thời gian lên đến gần 200h với micro tích hợp sẵn
6. chức năng a/v out, in để xem phim lưu sẵn trong máy trên màn hình tivi và thu lại các chương trình bạn yêu thích
7. hỗ trợ 32/64bit game tốc độ cao và sống động
8. bộ nhớ trong 4gb kèm khe mở rộng hỗ trợ sd card lên tới 4gb.
9. jpeg, bmp picture file format hoặc photo file tải từ trên internet xuống. xem tất cả các định dạng file ảnh của các loại máy ảnh số, slide show, zoom 3d
10. usb 2.0 tốc độ truyền nhanh
11. hiển thị thời gian, lịch, máy tính...
12. ngôn ngữ : chinese, english,spainish,janpanese, portuguese, russian, french, korean, italian
13. vỏ kim loại. kích thước: 125 * 76 * 13mm. trọng lương: 150g
14. thời gian nghe nhạc lên đến 15h, xem video 5h

----------


## mcqueen

*bạn quảng cáo à?*




> không biết khi xem film thì đọc sub đuôi gì nhỉ?
> bạn nào có biết giúp mình với, mình đã thử .lrc không đựoc !!!!


mình hỏi về đuôi của sub mà! bạn quảng cáo à? những cái đó mình biết rồi, ai biết không giúp em cái?

----------


## ductri2102

đuôi sub phổ biến là *.srt, ngoài ra còn *.ass và vài dạng nữa
trang download sub cho phim: http://subscene.com/

----------

